

Ask HN: Do you have a spare domain that I could use? - oswalpalash

Hello HN!<p>I am a university undergrad student developer. Does anyone have a spare domain that I could use for my projects ( of course opensourced ). I would be glad if someone could help me out :)<p>Thanks
======
DanBC
OP is in Gujarat, India.

I'm not sure that $10 is out of reach, but it shouldn't be surprising that $10
for a student in India is very different to $10 to a student in the US.

[http://www.payscale.com/research/IN/State=Gujarat/Salary](http://www.payscale.com/research/IN/State=Gujarat/Salary)

250,000 rupees is roughly $4,000.

Obviously, cost of living is much cheaper: [http://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-
living/city_result.jsp?country...](http://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-
living/city_result.jsp?country=India&city=Gujarat)

~~~
oswalpalash
It is not about affordability. I was just looking for someone who had a spare
one. I would buy one otherwise anyway :)

------
Tiksi
Well this just reminded me I have a ton of currently unused domains,. I'm
willing to lend you one these , so let me know if you wanna use one, email is
in my profile:

paste.fail

paste.pictures

paste.wtf

shouldilearnit.com

shouldiuseit.com

webforcoin.com

qblo.gr

theterminal.ninja

thecli.ninja

howdoi.ninja

~~~
oswalpalash
I just emailed you Tiksi :)

------
rlpb
Why don't you ask someone for a subdomain? DNS is designed to be hierarchical
with delegation of authority.

[Edit: except I suppose that web browsers have trampled all over that with
assumptions about trust which would hold false here]

~~~
oswalpalash
It's cool if someone gives me a subdomain.

------
nekkoru
I can lend you terrorcore.ovh, it's currently sitting unused.

~~~
oswalpalash
Thanks a lot :) My email id is on my profile. I'll wait for your email.

------
viraptor
Come on, you can get a .link domain with a name you want for a year for less
than $3. Why ask for a spare?

~~~
oswalpalash
It's more than 10$ here :'(

[https://in.godaddy.com/domains/searchresults.aspx?ci=83269&c...](https://in.godaddy.com/domains/searchresults.aspx?ci=83269&checkAvail=1&domainToCheck=testingdomain.link)

and I'm just looking for some help O:)

~~~
viraptor
[https://www.namecheap.com/domains/registration/gtld/link.asp...](https://www.namecheap.com/domains/registration/gtld/link.aspx)

------
freerk
Just register a free .tk/.ml/.ga/.cf or .gq domain on freenom.com

------
jasonkester
Domains cost seven dollars a year. Why not just buy one?

~~~
oswalpalash
I'm not essentially looking for something to maintain. I just want to test out
my projects for the time I'm in university. Since am not looking to make any
profits from this, I just thought why not ask if someone has a spare one. Just
a thought O:)

------
pygar
You can get a shared domain over at afraid.org

------
butwhy
$0.99 for a .com with godaddy.

~~~
oswalpalash
I dont know why, but they charge $15 in India for a year with the taxes :(

~~~
pyvek
I'm from India too and I have bought a few $0.99 domains from godaddy in past
few months. Let me know if you're still looking for a domain and I can help
you buy it for $0.99 or buy one for you. Email is in my profile.

~~~
gaurangagrawal
For now, it's available for INR 99. Time to buy one. Google "Godaddy", click
on the Adwords Ad. Coupon will be applied.

~~~
pyvek
If you have a credit card or an international debit card, you can switch
currency on godaddy to USD and then it'll cost you about INR 70. ;)

------
tuananh
just use a free one? sure it's limited but i think it works just fine.

